# predator question



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

hi. when you purchase the predator for the 05' gto, does it come with only 1 tune option? is this the optimum tune for both HP and MPG? or do you have a few tune options that they install in the device? also, is it a very easy and straight forward deal to plug it into the port and do the download? is it basically following the promts and instructions that they give you? thanks.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

enjracing said:


> hi. when you purchase the predator for the 05' gto, does it come with only 1 tune option? is this the optimum tune for both HP and MPG? or do you have a few tune options that they install in the device? also, is it a very easy and straight forward deal to plug it into the port and do the download? is it basically following the promts and instructions that they give you? thanks.


The increase in MPG is a byproduct of maximized engine efficiency, the improved timing curve and air/fuel ratio creates a more complete combustion, i.e. the engine extracts more power from each molecule of gasoline. Predator tunes re-map the:

* Fuel Curves
* Timing Curves
* Torque Management
* Extend Rev Limiters 

From
http://www.concoursdirect.com/di20ls2c6cop.html

hope that helps


----------



## #1judge (Mar 24, 2006)

enjracing said:


> hi. when you purchase the predator for the 05' gto, does it come with only 1 tune option? is this the optimum tune for both HP and MPG? or do you have a few tune options that they install in the device? also, is it a very easy and straight forward deal to plug it into the port and do the download? is it basically following the promts and instructions that they give you? thanks.


to answer ur question the preditor is very easy to use,i have several mods so i had mine dyno tuned and then had that tune programmed into the preditor,very happy with all


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

see, that is the confusing part......... why have the predator if you just had it dyno tuned anyway? isn't that a waste of money? that seems like the predator is just used as a tool to store the new program. so basically, the optimum tune isn't from the predator? thanks.


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

enjracing said:


> see, that is the confusing part......... why have the predator if you just had it dyno tuned anyway? isn't that a waste of money? that seems like the predator is just used as a tool to store the new program. so basically, the optimum tune isn't from the predator? thanks.


The tune will be lost if you go to the dealer and they reflash the ecu. So if you have it in the predator, you can put it back and even modify that tune when you add more engine upgrades.


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

enjracing said:


> hi. when you purchase the predator for the 05' gto, does it come with only 1 tune option? is this the optimum tune for both HP and MPG? or do you have a few tune options that they install in the device? also, is it a very easy and straight forward deal to plug it into the port and do the download? is it basically following the promts and instructions that they give you? thanks.


The predator comes with 3 tunes: Predator tune for HP & TQ, Diablo tune for economy & 91 octane tune to get better performance out of cheaper fuel. You can also purchase custom tunes from Diablosport or some racing sites. Some sites that sell predators will give you a free tune also. You will need a serial cable and 12V power supply to download from your pc.


----------



## #1judge (Mar 24, 2006)

enjracing said:


> hi. when you purchase the predator for the 05' gto, does it come with only 1 tune option? is this the optimum tune for both HP and MPG? or do you have a few tune options that they install in the device? also, is it a very easy and straight forward deal to plug it into the port and do the download? is it basically following the promts and instructions that they give you? thanks.


 i have a predater that already have the dyno tune programmed in it , the mods i had when installed was cat back exaust,kn cai,mass air sensor,im doing a cam swap and headers and an hp tune is included so ill b selling my predator,i also have an 05 ,with the mods i have and the predator /dyno tune i have 391hp at the wheels and 385 torque,so if u have the mods i do and install the programmer i have u 2 will have the same #s.the programmer is great because u can plug it in and select back to stock when u take to dealer and they never know leave dealer plug in select tune and ur off.let me know if u want to buy the programmer b 4 i put it up 4 sale!good luck


----------



## Speedlyte (Sep 30, 2006)

Interested in your programmer. How much would you be willing to sell it for?


----------



## GTOguy05 (Nov 4, 2006)

*wanting to get one.....*

im in iraq until june of 07...would it be to early to purchase the predator?


----------



## A-Jay (Aug 9, 2006)

*You might want to check this deal out.....*

http://www.rpmoutlet.com/gto.htm


----------

